# Rambler



## brmcintosh (Aug 10, 2009)

I found this old bicycle in a barn on some property I bought. All I can find on it is Rambler , and it is hard to read due to some paint.  Wikapedia says it was made in the late 1800's, could this be true. I would say it's in not so good shape, but  could be restored or used for parts. One finder has been bent a little and one tire rim is bent.  I would appreciate any info .    Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2009)

there is a bike called the rambler in the  late 1800's but the bike in the picture is post war 
possibly a shelby built model in the 50's


----------



## brmcintosh (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. That makes more sense to me.  Do you know if it something that anybody would want?
Thanks again


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 11, 2009)

in the world of collectables, there are buyers for everything.  it mostly depends on the price and what  type of bike they want.   there is some value if someone wants to use a part or if a family member wants what they had when they were a kid.  still, the value is low in the world of collectable bikes.

mark


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks Columbia-made to me. Check the rear drop outs for a serial number, that would confirm the year.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 12, 2009)

I definitely agree. Columbia made. Kenny.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2009)

The Westfield Co. (makers of Columbia) bought out several brands during the 'bicycle bust' at the turn of the (20th)century. They then had the rights to the names, including Rambler, Racycle, Sterling, etc. and used them on various bikes thru the 60s. This particular example looks to be early-mid 50s.


----------

